# Bikeparks in NRW?



## futo)maki (5. Mai 2007)

Hi ho!
Ich würde mir mal gerne einen Bikepark anschauen. Was ist da denn das am nächsten gelegene von Aachen aus? Nach Winterberg ists ja ne ganze Ecke.


----------



## cena (6. Mai 2007)

futo)maki schrieb:


> Hi ho!
> Ich würde mir mal gerne einen Bikepark anschauen. Was ist da denn das am nächsten gelegene von Aachen aus? Nach Winterberg ists ja ne ganze Ecke.


 
lohnt sich aber auf jeden fall die fahrt auf sich zu nehmen.

ist auch genug für anfänger dabei, die einfach nur mal da runter rollen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (6. Mai 2007)

sag mal .... etwas alter thread aber naja ... ihc wollt auch gerne mal in nen bikepark ... wie ist das .. regt ihr euch nicht auf wenn so anfänger vor euch sind dies nich gut drauf haben und etwas langsamerer den downhill runterrollen? weil ich wäre so ein anfänger ....  anfänger ist schwer definierbar aber naja ...


----------



## pillehille (6. Mai 2007)

ich denke mal das ist wie im Schwimmbad an der Rutsche!
=>alle bezahlen den gleichen Eintritt aber die Leute voreinem sind immer die langsamsten und halten alles auf

die Pro`s werden bestimmt nicht erfreut sein aber die haben auch mal klein angefangen, und um in die Strecke fahrtechnisch reinzukommen gibt es ja auch immer den Übungsbereich...


----------



## futo)maki (7. Mai 2007)

Also ist Winterberg tatsächlich der Einzige hier in der Gegend? Oder wie, oder wo, oder was?


----------



## cena (7. Mai 2007)

futo)maki schrieb:


> Also ist Winterberg tatsächlich der Einzige hier in der Gegend? Oder wie, oder wo, oder was?


 
boppard wäre vllt. noch zu nennen, aber winterberg ist so ziemlich das vielfältigste was es zzt. in ganz deutschland gibt


----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2007)

also willingen ist ja nicht weit weg von winterberg, gehört aber nicht mehr zu NRW. im ruhrpott gibt's noch einen park mit einer 4x strecke auf einer halde. vielleicht weiss hier jemand mehr.

vielleicht ist hier noch etwas dabei:

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/de/country/1/deutschland


----------



## justfake (8. Mai 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht was du jetzt genau suchst, aber vllt. hilft dir der in aachen auch weiter. die rwth baut zur zeit eine bike-cross strecke in melaten.

hier mal ein link.

http://hochschulsport.rwth-aachen.de/image_gallery/v/Sportarten/Mountainbike/BikerCross/

eröffnung ist meineswissen der 21.5. oder der 21.6. bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.

gruß
justfake


----------



## Deleted 90228 (8. Mai 2007)

wow. nicht schlecht. denke, da werde ich mal vorbeischauen.
kommt wer mit?


----------



## justfake (8. Mai 2007)

naja, da warte ich erstmal ab. fahre noch nicht so lange und mir dann sowas aufzubrummen...


----------



## nosh (9. Mai 2007)

publicenemy schrieb:


> sag mal .... etwas alter thread aber naja ... ihc wollt auch gerne mal in nen bikepark ... wie ist das .. regt ihr euch nicht auf wenn so anfänger vor euch sind dies nich gut drauf haben und etwas langsamerer den downhill runterrollen? weil ich wäre so ein anfänger ....  anfänger ist schwer definierbar aber naja ...




wenn die langsamen sofort auf seite fahren wenn einer von hinten angeflogen kommt, so das die schnelleren vorbei kommen, regt sich da keiner auf, aber wenn man da nur in schrittgeschwindigkeit runter stolpert sollte man bei der ersten straße wieder raus und aufn freecross oder ähnlich strecken fahren die einem nicht soviel fahrkönnen abverlangen.
 und ganz wichtig! nicht einfach auf den strecken stehen bleiben und bikes auf den strecken liegen lassen, um was zu gucken oder warum auch immer.


und zur rwth strecke in aachen:
die strecke ist noch lange nicht fertig und wir brauchen jede hand die mit anpackt! wir bauen die strecke auf eigene kosten und haben schon viel geld in den bau der strecke gesteckt! 
also ich will hiermit alle aufrufen sich an dem bau der strecke zu beteilligen sei es durch eigene arbeitskrafft oder eine kleine spende, am besten natürlich mit beiden! wenn ihr mit bauen wollt meldet euch im forum vom link paar über mir an dort wird abgesprochen wann gebaut wird, wenn ihr geld spenden wollt hier die konto daten:

Name: Valentin Rex
Kontonummer: 763852469
BLZ: 44010046
Postbank Dortmund

 (mit dem geld mieten wir z.B. Bagger, bezahlen den sprit dafür, kaufen schaufeln, und andere werkzeuge zum bau der strecke, der kontostand wird auf der seite in bestimmten abständen mit einer auflistung der ausgaben angegeben so das ihr seht was mit dem geld gemacht wird.)

danke
bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix0815 (11. Mai 2007)

www.dirt-aachen.de


----------



## mapo93 (24. Oktober 2007)

Wieviel kostet der Bikepark von der RWTH an Eintritt?Bzw. darf man überhaupt als biker aus der näheren umgebung da mit freunden drüber heizen?

MfG manuel


----------



## Andreas4711 (25. Oktober 2007)

Das interessiert mich auch 
MfG


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. August 2008)

Ist der Schwalbe Bikepark in Lindlar mittlerweile im Betrieb?
Das liegt ja recht nah bei Köln und Bonn.


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ist der Schwalbe Bikepark in Lindlar mittlerweile im Betrieb?
> Das liegt ja recht nah bei Köln und Bonn.



Es gibt keinen Schwalbe Bikepark in Lindlar.

Allerdings ist vom MTBvD ein Bikepark-Konzept für die Deponie Leppe mit einem angeschlossenen MTB-Routennetz im Bergischen Land entwickelt worden. Eröffnungsstart für die Phase 0 ist für Sommer 2009 geplant.

Dies ist ein Bestandteil des MTBvD-Pilotprojektes "Angebote statt Verbote!"


----------

